# Smokies Summer Slam 8-9-15



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

The Smokies Summer Slam in Knoxville is coming up very soon on 8/19. This show grows a little every year and is a great tune up for state and world finals events. All are invited competitor and spectator alike.

MECA Events


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I will absolutely be there. Hopefully we will have a good turnout. Stop by and say hi if you're in the area. Demos are welcome.


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

I will be there


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I guess we know who will get sql phat truck


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Awww nuts! I've gotta work that day.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

lashlee said:


> Awww nuts! I've gotta work that day.


Skip it and come hang out with us instead.


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

We will be there, if Stewart doesn't kill me first


----------



## Primalgeek (Jun 30, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> I guess we know who will get sql phat truck


Be careful, he is sensitive about his phatness.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I've not been to Knoxville. Should I add some BBQ places to the list if I can visit? Other places?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

sirbOOm said:


> I've not been to Knoxville. Should I add some BBQ places to the list if I can visit? Other places?


There are quite a few good bbq places in Knoxville. We would love to have you at the show.


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm down for this! Would love to meet you guys and get to listen to some proper setups. Not exactly an abundance where I am.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Well some of these guys have proper setups for sure. They are always friendly and love to show off their hard word.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

adriancp said:


> I'm down for this! Would love to meet you guys and get to listen to some proper setups. Not exactly an abundance where I am.


Come on down my friend. I am pretty sure everyone is happy to demo their vehicle for you. Bring a CD of some music you like to demo with. Maybe a chair if you plan on hanging out for a while. We will have a few pop up canopies for shade.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> Skip it and come hang out with us instead.


It's hard to pass up a double time day!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

lashlee said:


> It's hard to pass up a double time day!


I understand my friend. Money talks.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

2 weeks away....its coming up fast

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking forward to this for sure! Went to SBN this year (sad thing... It was a 20 year anniversary since the last time I went there) but didn't get He opportunity to listen to many vehicles. Look forward to meeting a bunch of you guys


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

adriancp said:


> Looking forward to this for sure! Went to SBN this year (sad thing... It was a 20 year anniversary since the last time I went there) but didn't get He opportunity to listen to many vehicles. Look forward to meeting a bunch of you guys


It's great to hear you are coming to the show. I think everyone entering the show would be happy to demo their vehicle for you. Bring some music and a chair. See you there!


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

One week to go!


----------



## thefordmccord (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm trying to make up my mind on whether or not to go to this.


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking forward to the show and getting to meet some of you guys


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

thefordmccord said:


> I'm trying to make up my mind on whether or not to go to this.


Come on down for the show and have a great time. I have the black Ford focus, make sure you introduce yourself.


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Anybody else added to the roster of attendees?


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Rumor has it that Kirk P. will be judging


----------



## maddawg (Oct 28, 2014)

That would be great if Kirk judged. Kirk is another one of those judges that can tell you what to fix and how to do it.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who showed up for this contest. I had a great time even though it was pretty dang hot.


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

Good time today! Thanks to everyone who welcomed us and let me listen to their rides. . Got to meet some really cool people today. I look forward to seeing you all again soon!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Did you compete today? I missed a lot because i had to stay inside 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## adriancp (Feb 12, 2012)

No, me, my son, and a friend came down to check the show out. Got to listen to your Altima though thanks to Mike. Sounded great! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you sir. Im glad you enjoyed the show.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Wish I made it... 

I'll be honest, I forgot, haha.


----------

